# Grizzly G0555 vs Jet JWBS-14CS



## nxtgeneration

So I've decided I'm going to get a bandsaw. I've been searching craigslist for some time, even posting "looking to buy" with little success. I did have someone offer to sell a gently used Jet bandsaw (the same model as what I'm looking at in stores). I responded and wanted to go look at the bandsaw and likely purchase it but never heard back. After a few more emails and three months time I've given up on getting the used one. January 5-9th Jet has 15% off this bandsaw, putting it at $637 and it is available for pickup where I live. I had decided to pull the trigger on it, but with some more research people are suggesting that the grizzly is a better value. I do not live where I could pick up the grizzly so I would be paying $664 after shipping for the G0555LX. Grizzly does come with a fence which I would likely purchase for the Jet ($110+). 

So, since the costs are similar is there are clear winner in quality between the machines? I have no experience with either brand so I'm turning to everyone here for some help.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings

*I have no opinion but....*

Have you read the reviews on Amazon? Usually helpful...
https://www.amazon.com/708115K-JWBS...&qid=1483731940&sr=8-1&keywords=Jet+JWBS-14CS


----------



## epicfail48

I've played around with the grizzlys in the showroom, they're pretty solid and well built machines. I don't have any experience with the jet, but I'm more inclined to swing to the grizzly. I like the saw, the company is fantastic to deal with and it's cheaper, once you factor in the fence. Plus, from what I've seen online the g0555 gets pretty solid reviews


----------



## nxtgeneration

woodnthings said:


> Have you read the reviews on Amazon? Usually helpful...
> https://www.amazon.com/708115K-JWBS...&qid=1483731940&sr=8-1&keywords=Jet+JWBS-14CS


Yes, I have read through reviews on amazon and other places. Both seemed similar, most are satisfied, some had terrible experiences. The only thing that stood out was people saying that you get more for your money with Grizzly. You actually save a few bucks on the Griz by ordering through amazon rather than their site.


----------



## Huxleywood

These are pretty similar saws in person, you get the fence with the Grizzly though it is a pretty basic one and likely not as good as what you would buy aftermarket for the Jet. Probably the biggest difference beyond the fence is the fact the Jet comes with a 5 year warranty vs the Grizzly's 1 year. Also note on price if you need liftgate delivery add 40-50 dollars to the Grizzly price (it varies based on the actually common carrier Grizzly uses in your area) so the price differences with a fence drops to around $50 so is that worth it for a 4 year longer warranty? It is in my book.


----------



## nxtgeneration

Huxleywood said:


> These are pretty similar saws in person, you get the fence with the Grizzly though it is a pretty basic one and likely not as good as what you would buy aftermarket for the Jet. Probably the biggest difference beyond the fence is the fact the Jet comes with a 5 year warranty vs the Grizzly's 1 year. Also note on price if you need liftgate delivery add 40-50 dollars to the Grizzly price (it varies based on the actually common carrier Grizzly uses in your area) so the price differences with a fence drops to around $50 so is that worth it for a 4 year longer warranty? It is in my book.


Never thought about the liftgate delivery. I was actually just looking at aftermarket fences and I think that may be the way to go when I think it is needed. I'm thinking that purchasing the Jet locally might be the way to go.


----------



## TomCT2

color me silly, but except for stuff like resawing - where any stock fence is probably not going to be adequate.... - does one feel a bandsaw can be so accurate that a super-fence is needed/required/of benefit?

I got the Grizzly G0555 anniversary edition - had to go get a strap come-a-long to hoist the unit onto the stand. old geezers and 200 lb cast iron don't mix so good. I asked DW to come help - non-printable......


----------



## MaintenanceMan

I have the G0555P and it's been great. One thing I'm not sure the Jet would have is the blade tension release lever. I like it. I'd buy the Grizzly again in a heartbeat.


----------



## woodnthings

*Who's a DW?*



TomCT2 said:


> color me silly, but except for stuff like resawing - where any stock fence is probably not going to be adequate.... - does one feel a bandsaw can be so accurate that a super-fence is needed/required/of benefit?
> 
> I got the Grizzly G0555 anniversary edition - had to go get a strap come-a-long to hoist the unit onto the stand. old geezers and 200 lb cast iron don't mix so good.* I asked DW to come help *- non-printable......


Yes, a bandsaw can be very accurate with a decent fence. You can use a stock fence for resawing IF you make a taller extension to support the work. It will never be "super accurate" but good enough to resaw thinner stock evenly with a sharp 3 TPI blade. 

DW? Huh? dish washer, dog watcher, dumb waiter, divorced wife ...... :surprise2:


----------



## TomCT2

That would be "Dear Wife" ... chuckle.

I haven't used every blade ever made, but I don't recall band saw cut edges being especially suited to glue-ups, etc.
certain cuts are sooooooomuch easy with the band saw, tho.


----------



## TomCT2

the KISS principal has struck again.
the Grizzly has a 4" dust port - and I use a ShopVac with a 2.5 inch hose for everything. works for me....

wandered down to Ace Hardware seeking PVC solutions to go from 4" to 2.5 inch.
tripped over a rubber end cover - not for pressure usage . . . now, I have a chunk of 4" schedule 40 + hole saw ... and gosh, it works really neat! 

cut off 2" of length of the 4" PVC, then two X-kerfs on the diameter so a 4" hose clamp can squeeze/ secure the PVC to the cast iron. gotta get one . . .

now.... drilling / cutting rubber stuff can be veddy tricky. I was all set up in the drill press, clamped hard, drilling from inside to outside, outside backed on solid board, bowl of soapy water for lube at the standby.... it all went very anti-climatic. the 2-1/4 hole saw went thru like butter - light pressure - rubber chunkettes flying around. the brand is Pipeconx - I mention this as other brands may not be as hard rubber as Pipeconx and present more challenges to drilling.

I drilled slightly off-center - putting the hole a tad closer to the bottom of the 4" diameter.


----------



## Narddog

That sound like a lot of work Tom. Would you have been able to use something like this instead? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000223YJ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2

there is, sigh, so little standardization in dust removal piping.

if I'm not mistaken, and that's the same one I have previously used,,,
the outer diameter big end of that adapter is 4" - and the outlet on the band saw is 4" - so they will only connect via a sleeve. 
but the band saw outlet is cast iron and has a slight taper. 
so the sleeve slides on so far there's no engagement left for the adapter.
so a longer section of 4" could be used as a 'super sleeve'
eventually you have to expand the shop to accommodate all the sleeves elbows sleeves on elbows etc etc etc

there's a fortune waiting to be made for the person who supplies dust ducting with male & female end fittings....
as witnessed by all the clever homespun systems, gates, attachment points, etc people have posted here.


----------



## RichmanNot

What about "SHOP FOX"? I was looking at a Jet a Powermatic and a Grizzley. Shop Fox makes the grade for sure and generally has great reviews!

My 2 and 1/2 cents worth (not worth a lot - but I still offer it)


----------



## stoneda70

I can only speak for the G0555, which I've had for a couple years. Great machine, I use for re-sawing mostly. Only complaint I ever had was that I also purchased the re-saw fence attachment and couldn't get it aligned as close as I wanted when attaching to the stock fence. Think I used some pieces of folded paper as shims that are still there. Otherwise, relative to price, I consider it a great buy.


----------



## ShawncClark

Just got a new Grizzly G0555P a couple of weeks ago, with riser. Alignment was dead on, and the saw works great. Since I was going to install the riser, I separated the upper and lower halves in my garage and was able to carry the separate pieces to the basement myself. The lower part was very heavy, but I did it. 

I also have a Grizzly TS, and its alignment was dead on as well.


----------

